# Small cell plastic in sheets? Does anyone sell it?



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Don't think it exists. I know people were cutting out pf frames and doing it that way.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Some guys cut them out on a table saw, & put them in wood frames.


----------



## pgayle (Jan 27, 2008)

Might have to try that.. I wish they would sell them though.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Perhaps we all should start emailing these big bee companies to voice what
we want. Why they would not make those? Perhaps the yellow one piece plastic
foundation frame that nobody will buy anymore to cut them up.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Apparently they had some old stock in their bargain bin someone posted here about it a few months ago and when he did they sold out in like 2 hrs


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

beepro said:


> Perhaps the yellow one piece plastic
> foundation frame that nobody will buy anymore to cut them up.


I know I won't be. I bought some to try a year ago, medium and deep. I hate the plastic frames so cut out the foundation and put in wood frames I had. The bees took to it well. I just finished cutting the deeps for wood frames. I'll be finding an alternative from here on out.

As long as people keep buying the frames, they have no incentive to offer them as foundation only. I believe http://acornbee.com/ is planning to offer 4.9/5.0 size soon.


----------



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

I believe http://acornbee.com/ is planning to offer 4.9/5.0 size soon. 

reply:

Barry can you tell me more about this?


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?271474-PF-120-PF-106-foundation&p=1247107#post1247107


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

So how soon do we get to have them? This summer or Fall.
And many prefer the black small cell to see the eggs/larvae better otherwise I have to spray paint
them black first then coat them with a layer of wax. Are they making the black one as well?


----------



## AAIndigo (Jun 14, 2015)

pgayle said:


> I have some of the Mann Lake Small Cell plastic frames. The main annoyance with the Mann Lake plastic small cell frames is that the bees will put burr comb on the tops of the plastic frames making it harder to get the boxes apart.
> 
> My main annoyance with the wood frames is cleaning them up and installing new foundation. I did that all weekend and decided I would rather be cleaning toilets than cleaning old frames.
> 
> ...


Browsing the older posts and came across this one. I will be ordering some for starter strips . http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Small-Cell-Foundation/products/31/


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Of all those small cells version, which one is the most 
cost effective one to buy?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

As far as I know Mann Lake standard plastic frames The PF frames. 
Are still the only choice for plastic small cell on the market.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I asked Mann Lake a couple months ago and they have no plans to offer plastic in small cell.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Clayton Huestis said:


> I believe http://acornbee.com/ is planning to offer 4.9/5.0 size soon.
> 
> reply:
> 
> Barry can you tell me more about this?


Directly from Acorn as of 12:22 PM Central Time today:


> I’m not sure where the rumor came from
> 
> We don’t plan on offering the small cell at this time
> 
> Nick


----------

